# MacOS XI?



## Neo (Jun 2, 2001)

Heya! A friend recently convinced me to Aqua-ify my WinMe & WinXP desktop(s) so I did, and anyways, since doing so...The thgout's have now come to me...  OS X is out, besides upgrades for it, pretty much that leaves OS XI to come out next...So then that really got me thinking....What will Apple do next for a GUI...Keep Aqua, and just improve and enhance it's perfectness more then what it already is perfect? Or create an entirley new GUI altogeather..?  What do you guy's think?  Does anyone here know also if Apple's even started work on OS XI? I know that Microsoft hasn't only just been working on Windows XP Whistler, but has been working on two O/S's at the same time, presently they also have going Windows Codename Blackcomb going on too, thus I was wondering if Apple would be working on OS XI at the same time as making updates of X....  You tell me..  


-Neo-


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 3, 2001)

I have been wondering the same thing. I've trying to think of what could be next. I can't imagine Apple even thinking about starting Mac OS XI after all of this work their still putting in to Mac OS X. 
   I would imagine seeing Mac OS XI would be like seeing Bullet Time ( that thing in The Matrix where every thing freezes and the camera spins around the scene) for the first time.
   What would be awsome is some kind of headset, visor virtual reality computer you could take anywhere.  But that probably won't happen for at least a few more years.


----------



## Neo (Jun 3, 2001)

eXactly! I doubt they will do the leeeeeeet visor idea... most likley stick to todays traditional GUI...that or move onto a 3D GUI, something like a shoot-em up game such as Doom 3 or Quake 2..etc..so...  I'm VERY anxious to see the next GUI, I hope it stays something beautiful looking like what Apple's Aqua, and Micro$oft's Luna are presently today though..


-Neo-


----------



## KORSOW (Jun 11, 2001)

X, just arived on the market, and seeing that the name has almost nothing to do with the date where in, such as Microsoft does withtheir win 2000 and what not, OSX will be around for probably 1 to 2 years before os XI comes out. remember Before Macos 9 came out, there where quite a few 8.x 's around, the version that is curent right now i belleve is OSX.02.. So v.X.1 isnt even out yet.

All i have to say tho, is OSX Has a LONG WAY to go before it's truely finished.. Simple things Like, when your looking for a file in a window, and you know what the first letter of that file is, you want to find it, you press the first letter of the file on the keyboard and the window takes you to the file.. (example, Window with 500 icons in there and a small imac Monitor) OSX, doesnt offer this feature as of yet, untill they illiminate atleast 99% of notacible kinks from the system they won't realease OSXI.. untill then, expect a OSX.1.2 comming out soon i guess.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KORSOW _
> *... All i have to say tho, is OSX Has a LONG WAY to go before it's truely finished.. Simple things Like, when your looking for a file in a window, and you know what the first letter of that file is, you want to find it, you press the first letter of the file on the keyboard and the window takes you to the file.. (example, Window with 500 icons in there and a small imac Monitor) OSX, doesnt offer this feature as of yet, untill they illiminate atleast 99% of notacible kinks from the system they won't realease OSXI.. untill then, expect a OSX.1.2 comming out soon i guess. *


I've noticed that clicking letters to get to folders thing also, but it only does that if you're in list view and if you press the up then the down key when it doesn't take you there, it will take you there.


----------



## ezra (Jun 14, 2001)

As far as the look is concerned, OS10  will be customizable, it already is if you know what your doing. I have used oher themes on my machine here, and prefere other themes to Aqua. I'm sure OS 11 will be customizable as well. I don't think Apple will spend much time on the appearence of 11 as they did with 10, because it's not going to be a dramatic upgrade like 9 to 10, and there will be other tools available for consumers to do it themselves. As for other OS being developed, OS 9.x is being developed right now, because OS 9 needs to work better for OS 10. I don't think 11 is even a spark in Steves eye yet, since there is so much to do for 10 to even be productive. I believe we're looking at least another years worth of developement of 9 and 10 to make it work like it's supposed to. You'll probably see OS 10.0.4 pop up here any day now btw.


----------



## peppermg (Jul 3, 2001)

OS XI will never exist, well if it does it will have to be an entire new OS again. OS X 11.0 will be more likely.


----------



## ezra (Jul 3, 2001)

Just like most other software developers, Apples has and will most likely stick to the basic Revsion (Rev) method of keeping track of each public release. The current Rev is 10.0.4, which is normally a beta release. Usually you wouldn't see a release until 10.1, but I'm sure Apple knows that we need these fixes ASAP. If Apple sticks to their current scheme, like most developers, the next major Rev will be 11.0. Using X instead of 10.0 was just to good to pass up for marketing. I doubt that you will see any roman numerals for awhile.


----------



## sithious (Jul 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ezra _
> * Using X instead of 10.0 was just to good to pass up for marketing. I doubt that you will see any roman numerals for awhile. *



indeed i assume that X is also a reference to neXt... so XI would be rather pointless...


----------



## Jasoco (Jul 14, 2001)

I recall Steve saying OS X has the potential to last 10 years before needing to be majorly updated.

As for the interface issue. I love Aqua, but I'd like to atleast have the choice of what UI to use. Some people would be more comfortable using a Platinum theme in X. Makes them feel more at home. Personally, I'll be happy if they just add more colors to the damn list.

Themes would open a whole new world for designers! People would be customizing like crazy! With the ability to do alpha transparency, that'd have so many uses. People won't be happy until X is fully changeable to no limit..

Some people hate the Dock. (I personally Love it) So Apple should add options to restore the original 8-9 interface. By which I mean instead of a Dock, put the Applications menu back as well as the old Apple Menu (They'd just put the new Apple Menu's items in another menu.. maybe a "System" menu. The new Apple Menu would include all the app and document icons that are in the Dock. It'd be slightly different. Instead of a folder, it'd be grouped by App/Doc like it is now. It's not the same, but atleast people'd have their old interface back. Also the Trash would be back on the desktop.


----------



## pbrice (Jul 16, 2001)

I'd just like to point out that I just used the 'click first letter of a file name' the other day in Icon View in OS X, and it worked fine.

I can't imagine what the difference would be.  I can tell you that I index my home file regularly through Sherlock...

Have you tried it with the toolbar both visible and hidden?  I alsways have mine visible for single window mode.


----------



## Klink (Jul 16, 2001)

I don't know what KORSOW and wdw are doing but file selection via keyboard entry in focused Finder windows works in all views. Worked since the beta. Are you sure your using a Macintosh?


----------



## mr_mac_x (Jul 16, 2001)

On here, it always selects the file/folder, but it only scrolls to make it visible if I am not in list view. But in icon and column view, it selects it _and_ scrolls. Kind of bizarre.


----------



## luigimasi (Jul 31, 2001)

I've got a feeling that Mac OS XI will ship with the G5 processors! 

I wonder if there will be a quad G5 PowerPC?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 31, 2001)

LOL 
Maybe an octium would be nice   8  x  G5 @ 1.5Ghz lol


----------



## scott (Jul 31, 2001)

How 'bout a quad g5 with a Pentium 4 thrown in to take the burden of tasks it would be suited for. Like the timing on the sleep light.


----------



## knighthawk (Aug 2, 2001)

I am going off my memory here...

OS 7 came out around 1992-93

There have been a lot of changes inbetween 7 and 9, but it is essentially the same operating system (with more bells and whistles).

The change from OS 6 to OS 7 was not quite as drastic as OS 9 to OS X, but the similiarities are close enough...  The big deal with OS 7 was changing from the Multi-Finder Application to the Finder that we all know and love today.  Transisting to OS 7 was a complete shift in thinking and operating for the Macintosh, and I believe that OS X is the same way.  Apple might call a OS 11, but it is still going to be OS X at it's core... just with more bells and whistles.

With the exception of OS9, there has been about 4 years between major OS releases.


----------



## apb3 (Aug 2, 2001)

SJ's "Digital Hub" thinking has me wondering...

I do Intellectual Property Law. There are some Kewl things in the works...

Without breaching any confidentiality, imagine thought control, direct optic nerve stimulation/recognition (and direct stim to other brain/body areas), a sort of contact lens as display, etc...


----------



## .dev.lqd (Aug 2, 2001)

I'm not certain any considerable UI enhancements will occur for at least another two major revisions. The relatively standard 2D desktop paradigm still has a lot further to be taken, especially in the realm of task organization and file system navigation. Apple has at least done a great deal for HCI with the system of minimizingwindows to the dock. Now they -visually- go some place. An inexperienced user SEES the windows get small and suck (or scale, or genie) into the dock. There's no confusion or misconception, I mean, it's right there, and it looks like the window it used to be. 

The filesystem navigation is still for shit though. From the terminal, you see your standard unix filesystem built off of a root /. It makes sense... why would you have anything higher than /? Unfortunately, unix also has a lot of hand-me-downs from the days of TTY and efficiency even in naming conventions... /usr, /var, /etc, /dev.... to a neophyte these are BOGGLING. They can be used to maintain beautiful order, but how many people want to differentiate between /bin, /usr/bin, and /usr/local/bin? 

The finder masks all this... a major no-no. Two authoratative applications telling you seperate things? I see /Applications, that makes sense, but what is this /etc? Etcetera? So I put misc. stuff in there? But I just made a /Users/lqd/Misc directory... what do I do? Why can't I see my /etc directory? I made it world-write-able? 

/Volumes is a good starting point, but in future incarnations I hope we can leave out the archaic entirely, and not just hide it with the Finder. It's a big step to part from old conventions, sure, but cleaning house can do SO MUCH for clarity and productivity, not to mention clutter.


----------

